# Traps for sale....Vendor



## Kirby (Dec 3, 2008)

Guys where is a good place to buy traps for sale. I have looked in the classifieds but it seems that I am always a little late. Looking for footholds 1 1/2 coil to number 2s Thanks Kirby

One other thing. Anybody else here notice that once you do a search and then click on a topic, to go back to your search results you have to do the entire search over again? Real pain!!!!!!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

If your looking for used traps, id post on ad here on the classifieds page. Its towards the top on the forum homepage.


----------



## jrp267 (Dec 17, 2007)

I noticed that 2 so now I open all the topics in a new tab.


----------

